

Video: Evernote CEO Phil Libin Shares Revenue Stats - jedwhite
http://techcrunch.com/2010/05/28/video-evernote-ceo-phil-libin-shares-revenue-stats-and-how-to-make-freemium-work/

======
dmix
Worth watching to see the retention chart. Great idea.

